# Anyone into whisk(e)y?



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

The stuff's been around me in some capacity since I reached legal drinking age, but a couple years ago I started going pretty deep with it, and am pretty obsessed at this point. I do wish it were a cheaper hobby- some bottles can easily cost as much as nice vintage gear. Yikes. Personally, I'll only have a dram 2-3 times/week, but really enjoy hunting down rare/hard-to-find ones (which I'll eventually crack, when the time is right), and I really dig the whole community centred around it- met a bunch of awesome folks. In Toronto (where I live), you'd be hard pressed to find a better whisky bar than The Caledonian and Feathers Pub. Both have truly remarkable selections. 

Some of my favourites:

Craigellachie 23. I haven't yet purchased a bottle of my own, since the prices @ LCBO are insane (+/- $560 @ LCBO, which I can get it south of the border for $200 less), but have had it by the dram several times, and always come away mighty impressed. It's a very unique profile unlike any you'd encounter with other distilleries... I get loads of floral notes, melon, lemon zest, honey, but also the mouthfeel is incredible. I bought a bottle of their 13yo thinking it might feature some similar elements, but it couldn't be more different. Struggling to get through my bottle of it- not a fan. Might try the 17 at some point, and would love to get into their 31/33 + single casks whenever travel is possible again. 

Blair Athol 23. By the time I'd come across this, they were all sold out, but thankfully they're still gettable elsewhere. The palate isn't particularly remarkable... fairly classic/straightforward in that regard... baking spices, vanilla, leather... but what's really standout about this expression is the super viscous mouthfeel which coats your mouth like nothing else. Big fan. I did manage to get an Adelphi 23yo Blair Athol, and am waiting for the right time to crack that. 

Peated Islay whiskies. I'm pretty much into any of the peated Islay's I've had, and there've been many. I did not "get" whisky until I tried my first Islay, which was actually two of them at the same time; a Laphroaig Quarter Cask and Lagavulin 8, both of which remain accessible everyday favourites of mine. Unlike older Islay's, the smoke/peat is front and centre in these younger ones- you don't have to go looking for notes, as you would in older more complex Islay's where the smoke tends to take a back seat most of the time. Huge Islay fan in general... Caol Ila, Laphroaig, Bowmore, Ardbeg, Lagavulin, Kilchoman, Octomore, etc. Not an Islay, but can have a similar profile sometimes... Talisker. Huge fan- their 2019 limited release cask strength 15 year is brilliant. Wish I could have tried the 2018 8yo, I hear that was amazing. And if you're adventurous and like peat/smoke, I recommend checking out Hakushu (Suntory) and Yoichi (Nikka) whiskies from Japan- both are peated, and actually have a very interesting history. Big fan of Japanese whisky, although it's hugely hyped right now with astronomical prices for any of the age stated stuff. Would love to do a tour of the Yamazaki and Chichibu distilleries once travel is possible again. 

Into a bunch of other stuff as well, but this is what came to mind first. I went through a big bourbon phase as well and keep some in the bar, but am much more of a single malt guy... love Irish, Japanese, Scotch, Taiwanese, Indian... lotta' great whiskies being made all over the place these days for sure. Kavalan (Taiwan) has become a big favourite- very interesting distillery. If you haven't tried Red Breast from Ireland, you're missing out! But Scotland still makes my favourite stuff for sure. It's a dream to try certain 60's and 70's Islay bottlings (mainly Ardbeg + Caol Ila)... 

So, anyone else here into whisk(e)y? What are your favourites? 

P.S. Modern day Macallan sucks imo. All about marketing, while the quality of product has gone substantially downhill.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Lagavulin 16 is the everyday whiskey in our house. My wife’s great grandfather was a Gillespie and worked at Lagavulin distillery in the 1930’s and 40’s.

Laphroig is great as well, I often bring home a bottle of the quarter cask. Ardbeg is too peaty for me.

I’m not quite as big on the Spayside and Highland single malts, but still have them once in a while. I’d love to try Talisker but they never seem to have it when I go to the LCBO.

For blends I like the blue label JW a lot, but its really steep and rarely available, and Chivas 18 is quite nice.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

zdogma said:


> Lagavulin 16 is the everyday whiskey in our house. My wife’s great grandfather was a Gillespie and worked at Lagavulin distillery in the 1930’s and 40’s.
> 
> Laphroig is great as well, I often bring home a bottle of the quarter cask. Ardbeg is too peaty for me.
> 
> ...





white buffalo said:


> The stuff's been around me in some capacity since I reached legal drinking age, but a couple years ago I started going pretty deep with it, and am pretty obsessed at this point. I do wish it were a cheaper hobby- some bottles can easily cost as much as nice vintage gear. Yikes. Personally, I'll only have a dram 2-3 times/week, but really enjoy hunting down rare/hard-to-find ones (which I'll eventually crack, when the time is right), and I really dig the whole community centred around it- met a bunch of awesome folks. In Toronto (where I live), you'd be hard pressed to find a better whisky bar than The Caledonian and Feathers Pub. Both have truly remarkable selections.
> 
> Some of my favourites:
> 
> ...


GlenKinchie (spelling?) and Auchentoshan 
Both Lowland singlre malts. And pretty afforable still


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Markus 1 said:


> GlenKinchie (spelling?) and Auchentoshan
> Both Lowland singlre malts. And pretty afforable still


Glenallachie is fantastic, especially since Billy Walker (formerly of Glendronach fame) started heading things. Guy is a miracle worker, and turns anything he touches into gold. Their 12yo PX is fantastic, but the real gems are the single casks. Get them before prices soar.
P.S. Just realized you might not be talking about Glenallachie (they're Speyside) lol


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Generally, Single Malt = yes for me.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Geez, I wish I could drink whisky but I would be pissed after my 2nd or 3rd shot glass full if I drank it straight. I watch the guys belly up to the bar and down one after the other in the old western movies and wish I could do that, but alas, I guess that's when men were men and the rest of us were the guys cleaning out the spittoons. Can women really outdrink the men like you see in a lot of movies these days? That said, I think I'll have another beer.
'


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Into whiskey, bourbon, scotch, moonshine, cognac, brandies, really good sipping tequila , etc.

If someone is buying or pouring the good stuff, I won’t turn it down. Opportunities for good professional mixologist prepared drinks are always welcome.

Just can’t consume the quantities or afford the quality that I would like to. Good quality tends to go down easier than rot gut. The buzz is the same, but the sobering up tends to be more forgiving on better pours.

Lately the urge for a good cigar with scotch has been surfacing. There are times the two just go together so well.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I love a good single malt. As you can see I have expensive taste. The only blends I have tried and like were Johnny walker Blue and Té Bheag (chi vec)

I also love a good anejo Tequila


----------



## Bigsby1967 (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi Everyone 
I’m a fan of single malts, fortunately for me it’s been part of my job for the past 11 years.
I own The Feathers.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Geez, I wish I could drink whisky but I would be pissed after my 2nd or 3rd shot glass full if I drank it straight. I watch the guys belly up to the bar and down one after the other in the old western movies and wish I could do that, but alas, I guess that's when men were men and the rest of us were the guys cleaning out the spittoons. Can women really outdrink the men like you see in a lot of movies these days? That said, I think I'll have another beer.
> '


A lot of the whisky was the same as bathtub gin. Alcohol and flavorings of varipous types. You could go blind. Beer wasn't much better. Most made in the shed out back. And getting drunk.....well, the horse knows it's way home.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Single Malt here too. I had a group of 4 people who meet every month for an evening of tasting. We've been at it for almost 2 years now until the pandemic started. Opened bottles right now are a Laphroig Quarter Cask, Aberfeldy 12, Jura Superstition, Kilchoman Machir Bay, Aultmore 12, Glenlivet 18 and a Highland Park 25.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Bigsby1967 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I’m a fan of single malts, fortunately for me it’s been part of my job for the past 11 years.
> I own The Feathers.


WHOAAAAAAA!!!! 
This is incredible!!! Had NO idea! Mentioned your incredible spot in my OP- it is a magical institution, your selection is the stuff dreams are made of! So, about that Guitars Canada member discount... hahaha I need to experience some 70’s Ila and Ardbeg! 
Sláinte!


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I was more than happy with the odd dram of Lagavulin 16... until Covid-19. Sitting at home in front of a screen more often than normal afforded me the opportunity to read and watch numerous whiskey reviews, and once I was able I started making trips out to pick up a few of these bottles whose reviews had piqued my interest. I'm pretty much set on Islay whiskies in general, but I have developed an interest in peated whiskies that have been finished in sherry or port casks. The taste profiles of these whiskeys can be really intriguing. Here's what I currently have on the go:

Glenmorangie - The Quinta Ruban - 14 yo, finished in ruby port casks
Lagavulin - The Distillers Edition - 16 yo, finished in P.X. sherry casks
Highland Park - Twisted Tattoo - 16 yo, aged in Spanish Rioja wine seasoned casks
Laphroaig - Triple Wood - no age statement, matured in bourbon barrels, then quarter casks, third maturation in Oloroso sherry European oak butts.
Ardbeg Uigeadail - no age statement, finished in sherry casks
Bowmore 12 - Islay single malt
Glenfiddich 12 - Speyside single malt, 'twas a gift... been working on it for 5 or 6 years

I normally have 1 or 2 drams a week, always neat, sometimes with a drop of water to open it up. I recently picked up some of these glasses to really make it official:

Norlan Whisky Glass


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

polyslax said:


> Norlan Whisky Glass


I've seen that constantly advertised on FB. How is it? Is it better than the Glencairns? BTW, that's an excellent group of bottles you have on the go.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

polyslax said:


> I was more than happy with the odd dram of Lagavulin 16... until Covid-19. Sitting at home in front of a screen more often than normal afforded me the opportunity to read and watch numerous whiskey reviews, and once I was able I started making trips out to pick up a few of these bottles whose reviews had piqued my interest. I'm pretty much set on Islay whiskies in general, but I have developed an interest in peated whiskies that have been finished in sherry or port casks. The taste profiles of these whiskeys can be really intriguing. Here's what I currently have on the go:
> 
> Glenmorangie - The Quinta Ruban - 14 yo, finished in ruby port casks
> Lagavulin - The Distillers Edition - 16 yo, finished in P.X. sherry casks
> ...


Try to track down the Cairdeas Triple Wood release... takes TW to a whole other level, and is easily one of my fav recent Cairdeas releases.

Also, google “1920’s blender glass”- I gotta order me a couple of those!


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Chito said:


> I've seen that constantly advertised on FB. How is it? Is it better than the Glencairns? BTW, that's an excellent group of bottles you have on the go.


They've made a big difference for me simply because I wasn't using a proper whiskey glass before. I'd say they're not likely to do much if you're already using a Glencairn.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

white buffalo said:


> Try to track down the Cairdeas Triple Wood release... takes TW to a whole other level, and is easily one of my fav recent Cairdeas releases.
> 
> Also, google “1920’s blender glass”- I gotta order me a couple of those!


Thanks for the tip on the Cairdeas... and those glasses are insanely cool.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

polyslax said:


> They've made a big difference for me simply because I wasn't using a proper whiskey glass before. I'd say they're not likely to do much if you're already using a Glencairn.


It had an interesting shape that's why I was curious about it. We use the glencairn glasse for the tastings.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

white buffalo said:


> Glenallachie is fantastic, especially since Billy Walker (formerly of Glendronach fame) started heading things. Guy is a miracle worker, and turns anything he touches into gold. Their 12yo PX is fantastic, but the real gems are the single casks. Get them before prices soar.
> P.S. Just realized you might not be talking about Glenallachie (they're Speyside) lol



I had Glendronagh once 
Superb


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool thread!! Scotch and guitars go great together! I opt for the peaty single malts if I'm having scotch on its own (Lagavulin 16 and Laphroig Quarter Cask), but if the scotch is getting together with its Cuban friends  then I go for a smoother, sweeter single malt (Edradour, Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban, Dalmore Cigar Malt). As a digestif, nothing beats a small glass of cask strength.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Not yet today, but perhaps later this evening. 
Another Islay fan here.


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Merlin said:


> Generally, Single Malt = yes for me.



True. But I prefer not overly peaty


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

My love for the single malts and my wallet arent getting along these days... Would love to try some of notable mentions here. My current favourite behind the bar is an almost empty bottle of Balvenie doublewood. 

Ive finished off a few during lockdown. For the price Bowmore is a great peaty islay! Need to get me another!
Dalwhinnie 15y from the duty free was ok but price doesn't always dictate quality and imo this was an example where I had higher expectations for a 15yo. Was a bit sharp straight, a few drops of water mellowed it out a bit. 

Had some glenbriton from canadas only single malt distiller while in NS. anyone else try this?


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Chito said:


> It had an interesting shape that's why I was curious about it. We use the glencairn glasse for the tastings.


Yes, I didn't mean to not recommend them. I like the shape and think they look quite nice, and the double-wall does keep the heat of your hand away from the whiskey.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've spent a bunch on just a few bottles for guests. I don't get it. 

Admittedly, my palette isn't refined enough to taste the 'notes' unless I drink different bottles side by side. Then, I can tell the differences, but need someone to explain them.

Yeah, I can taste the floral note, but it's getting pissed on by a smattering of dettol - everytime.

Any one have a suggestion for a whiskey that's ultra easy on the eyes (i.e. doesn't melt your face off)?


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Adcan - try The Sexton.

I've been a big Single Malt fan for years, and would seldom touch anything else (except beer, of course). I've now become pretty open to different styles of whiskeys, but high-end gins and tequilas have also invaded my bank account.

My long-time favorite "affordable" single to have on the shelf is Aberlour 12, but The Sexton (Irish Single Malt) may be pushing it aside.
I usually try to have at least 2 other higher end singles on hand (one is almost always an Aberlour A'bunahd, and I'm near the bottom of a Lagavulin 12 now that I want to replace, but it's pricey).

In bourbon, I try to always have a bottle of Woodford Reserve on hand, and will typically have a complementary bottle of Blanton's hidden in the back of the cupboard for special guests.

Rye - my old man loves rye and ginger, so I always keep some Giibson's Finest on hand, but I like sipping ryes as well, usually Alberta Premium Dark Horse or Godderham & Worts.

Getting out of the whiskeys, the proliferation of high-end gin distilleries here in Quebec has made for a crater in my bank account, but there are some fine ones. That said, Barr Hill is taking over as my favorite...sorry Quebec.

I try to keep a bottle of anejo tequila on hand (big fan of El Jimador for the bang/buck, but it's getting tougher to find)
.
I'm also a maritimer who grew up commercial cod fishing, so rum is automatically in my veins, but I prefer the better sipping stuff over the crap we used to mix with coke, pepsi, saltwater ;-)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Whisky fan here. My order of preference is Scotch, Irish, American (bourbon) and way down the list, Canadian (rye), which I couldn't take neat no matter how hard I tried.

For Scotches, I tend towards the peatier varities, like Lagavulin (getting to be a big fave with lots of people now). But I always have a selection of single malts around, just in case. Variety is the spice of life.


Funny, in the heat of the summer, it isn't what I turn to for refreshment. While great on a cold, rainy winter day, in the summer, I prefer other things. I've been exercising my mixology skills (or lack thereof) with Jesper's (shaken, not stirred), Mint Mohitos and other similar drinks better served a bit cold. And of course sangrias and shandies in the afternoon when I want to make it to dinnertime still somewhat vertical.


----------



## jazzereh (Oct 25, 2016)

Lots of great suggestions so far. I started into single malts fairly late in life but really enjoy a variety now. Sometimes a heavily peated appeals, sometimes unpeated hits the spot. Dalwhinnie 15 is a favourite as is Aultmore both 12 and 18. Most I can't pronounce let alone spell  but trying new ones is fun. For the most part I've stuck with Scottish products, but I recently tried a bottle of the Glen Breton 14 which was very nice [Canadian content]. Looked for the 21yr but it's not been available locally yet.

Might also mention that a good scotch goes really well with a good chocolate. Now, that's a great dessert!!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Moosehead said:


> My love for the single malts and my wallet arent getting along these days...
> 
> Had some glenbriton from canadas only single malt distiller while in NS. anyone else try this?


I hear you. I love a nice scotch but the prices kept climbing, and became hard to justify. Now I keep a bottle handy of Red Cask Whisky from Gretzky's Estates. Excellent whiskey for $40 in my humble opinion.

I tried Glen Breton when it first came out. It was thin, and didn't do much for me. Then I later discovered that those early bottles were just re-labelled imports! They did that while waiting for their own barrels to mature. I felt I'd been had. Haven't bought another bottle since.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

It's not my bag at all (I rarely drink any more) but I've got a cool bottle of Jim Marshall single malt that I've had for years. Looks like this if I recall correctly-


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Total long shot, but any other SMWS members on here? I joined late last year, and while I've been quite disappointed by the outruns compared to the other/bigger foreign chapters, here's a couple gems I was able to pick up here:



http://imgur.com/a/Xzrt8mY


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Haven't heard of SMWS until now, but seems rather cool! 

As for me, I'm a big fan of pretty much all forms of whiskey, but bourbon and single malts are my go to's. Some of my personal favourites I've gotten to try are:

Springbank 18yr
Yamzaki 18yr
Balvenie Portwood 21yr
Taliskers Distiller edition
Bunnahabhain 20yr


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Strung_Out said:


> Yamzaki 18yr


I've been frantically trying to find a bottle of this (at or near retail) for a couple years now to no avail. I don't know if you're aware, but Japanese whisky has been experiencing an immense boom in recent years. Pretty much any/all age stated (and even some NAS) bottles have been come unobtainium, unless you've got extremely deep pockets. If you know of where I could get a bottle of Yama 18 for a reasonable price, or ever come across one for a decent price, please keep me in mind! I've gone through a couple bottles of the Yamazaki 12 (about $150 USD/bottle where I get it) as well as Hakushu 12 (which I personally prefer due to the peat), and have a couple nice Chichibu's right now (that's another extremely popular Japanese distillery), but the Yamazaki 18 (and Hakushu 18, Hibiki 21, Yamazaki 25, Hakushu 25, Hibiki 30, etc...) all remain bottles I'd like to get my hands on (at a somewhat sane price).


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Any one have a suggestion for a whiskey that's ultra easy on the eyes (i.e. doesn't melt your face off)?


Scapa


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

This was the single most amazing Scotch I’ve ever had the pleasure of tasting let alone owning. I took a picture because I finally had to get rid of the bottle and box. This was back in mid 2000s so it was 30 years old when I got it. 

I had done some photography for a contracting company, and for fun I did a DVD slideshow of the best images and gave that to the president of the company. He loved the DVD so much that he bought me two bottles of scotch and this was one of them. 

It was amazing to watch people take a sip from a sample, you’d watch them curl up in a ball and say “my precious.“ 

Sadly that bottle is no longer but I have very fond memories. I managed to find out where he got it and it was - back then - a $200 bottle


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jb welder said:


> Scapa


Is there a difference between the $100 bottle and the $400? I realize there must be, but I mean for someone who can't really appreciate a finer whiskey. If you tell me it'll be night n' day, I'll get the better one. It'll probably last me a decade...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

white buffalo said:


> The stuff's been around me in some capacity since I reached legal drinking age, but a couple years ago I started going pretty deep with it, and am pretty obsessed at this point. I do wish it were a cheaper hobby- some bottles can easily cost as much as nice vintage gear. Yikes. Personally, I'll only have a dram 2-3 times/week, but really enjoy hunting down rare/hard-to-find ones (which I'll eventually crack, when the time is right), and I really dig the whole community centred around it- met a bunch of awesome folks. In Toronto (where I live), you'd be hard pressed to find a better whisky bar than The Caledonian and Feathers Pub. Both have truly remarkable selections.
> 
> Some of my favourites:
> 
> ...


I used to be. For some reason, I'm more into rums these days. After a number of factory tours, I just came to appreciate the smell and varieties of fermented sugar cane. I still have a few really good bottles of single malt that I enjoy every now and then. I've been reading too that Japan keeps winning awards for their whiskeys. I've yet to try one though. Where do you get them? LCBO?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hard to find Japanese SM these days. Very expensive too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> Hard to find Japanese SM these days. Very expensive too.


Ugh. Guess I'll keep my current inventory unless I happen to come across a bargain.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

white buffalo said:


> I've been frantically trying to find a bottle of this (at or near retail) for a couple years now to no avail. I don't know if you're aware, but Japanese whisky has been experiencing an immense boom in recent years. Pretty much any/all age stated (and even some NAS) bottles have been come unobtainium, unless you've got extremely deep pockets. If you know of where I could get a bottle of Yama 18 for a reasonable price, or ever come across one for a decent price, please keep me in mind! I've gone through a couple bottles of the Yamazaki 12 (about $150 USD/bottle where I get it) as well as Hakushu 12 (which I personally prefer due to the peat), and have a couple nice Chichibu's right now (that's another extremely popular Japanese distillery), but the Yamazaki 18 (and Hakushu 18, Hibiki 21, Yamazaki 25, Hakushu 25, Hibiki 30, etc...) all remain bottles I'd like to get my hands on (at a somewhat sane price).


It's damn near impossible to find. Let alone at a reasonable price now. 

I've never been able to land a bottle sadly, but have lucked out at getting to try out a great many Japanese and other Asian whiskey (Kavalan is another I'd highly recommend) while travelling for work. Last one ounce pour I had of it though was around $50 USD in Seattle. It's amazing, but definitely a hefty price tag and not worth what bottles are going for these days. 

Another that I really enjoyed which is a bit more reasonable is Ohishi Tokubestu reserve. Very similar to the Yamazaki but more reasonably priced.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Is there a difference between the $100 bottle and the $400? I realize there must be, but I mean for someone who can't really appreciate a finer whiskey. If you tell me it'll be night n' day, I'll get the better one. It'll probably last me a decade...


I wouldn't recommend the high end one unless you really liked the regular. You might not.
I put it out there as something that is not terribly smoky/peaty that I really enjoyed. 
I've had mixed results with higher end and older scotches. Sometimes a 15yr old will be better than same distillers 18yr old, or a less expensive will be as good as same distillers higher end product.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Strung_Out said:


> It's damn near impossible to find. Let alone at a reasonable price now.


Yep! Hence why I've been frantically searching for a couple years!😭 No issues finding it for secondary ($800-1000+), but at retail, near impossible... though many people on social media seem to score them at retail. There was a whole 'thing' a year or two ago about how Suntory was discontinuing their age stated expressions while stocks replenished, yet shops (in the States, and elsewhere on earth) continue to receive sizeable shipments of newly produced age stated bottles... so not sure what's going on there. It'll eventually become more available, but that's probably a decade away. I will try to work some of my whisky connections to hopefully get into one for near retail sometime this year- fingers crossed! 



Strung_Out said:


> Kavalan is another I'd highly recommend


MASSIVE Kavalan fan (mentioned them in my OP)! The whisky I posted on the second page is a single cask Kavalan! Most anything in their Solist and single cask range is absolutely dynamite. 
People, do yourselves a favour, and GET YOURSELF A BOTTLE OF KAVALAN ASAP!!! They are doing amazing things over their- their Vinho Barrique has won countless 1st place/gold prizes at whisky competitions around the world for a few years now. 

Check out Chichibu if you haven't already... amazing stuff. Downright impossible to source here in Canada, slightly easier (but still very hard) in the States/EU/Asia- def worth calling a favour from a friend abroad for! And then of course there is Karuizawa, which is not meant for mere mortals... Hanyu as well. These are Japanese "ghost distilleries" (and the prices, as with Port Ellen, Brora, etc. reflect it).


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Sometimes a 15yr old will be better than same distillers 18yr old, or a less expensive will be as good as same distillers higher end product.


Absolutely! And to expound on this point a bit further... approaching whisky with the "more expensive = better" and "older = better" mentality is simply wrong. First and foremost, most whiskies are something completely different at a young age-- often more bold in character (i.e. they don't require you to "dig" so much for notes, since everything is front and centre)-- to what they are at an older age- usually more complex, requiring one to search for notes more. Personally, I adore young Islay malts for how vibrant they are- they punch you in the mouth with flavour; smoke, brine, peat, seaweed, burnt tires, etc.-, but I do also enjoy older Islay's a great deal... often times, more tropical notes will be uncovered and the peat takes more of a back seat- they definitely become more nuanced. Also, it's not so simple to discuss older vs younger and cheaper vs more expensive without discussing ABV. In majority of cases, I'd prefer to take a younger cask strength expression over an older diluted one. For example, many people prefer the yearly Lagavulin 12yo Cask Strength release to their flagship 16 year (which is diluted). Often times cask strength yields bigger/bolder flavours, and stronger viscosity. Crazy as it sounds (especially when considering the immense price differential), a LOT of people prefer(red) the old NAS Macallan Cask Strength bottling (which was iirc around $100 when on shelves several years ago) to even the big bucks 25 or 30 yo (which is now around $2500 and $4k on shelves, respectively). But one most also consider the types of barrels the whisky is matured in... some do better in first fill sherry, others in ex-bourbon, etc. It really is an art and a science, and one definitely shouldn't let price and age be deciding factors (unless gifting to someone who doesn't know much about whisky and will equate age to something?).


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Any one have a suggestion for a whiskey that's ultra easy on the eyes (i.e. doesn't melt your face off)?


I’m guessing that you must’ve tried Cognac it one time or another but I tend to prefer that over whiskey and it doesn’t clash with wine if you’ve knocked back a bottle of plonk at dinner.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

About 25 bottles in my current collection. Bit of variety; Scotch (single & Blends), Bourbon, Canadian Whisky, Irish Whiskey, Indian, Japanese, South African...


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Gimper said:


> About 25 bottles in my current collection. Bit of variety; Scotch (single & Blends), Bourbon, Canadian Whisky, Irish Whiskey, Indian, Japanese, South African...
> 
> View attachment 323042


What are your thoughts re: Craigellachie 13, and have you tried the 23? As per my op, the 23 is one of my all-time favourite Scotches of all the ones I've tried. However, when I got the 13 (expecting at least some sort of commonality), I was extremely disappointed. I'm only 1/3 into the bottle in the 6+ months I've had it, having a really hard time finishing it. Totally different to the 23. Still curious to try the 17, and someday hopefully the 31 (plus their single casks). 

Also, how do you like the Barterhouse (I read it's essentially from discarded/leftover Pappy barrels or something?), and what age is that Yoichi? Do you know where I could get a Yoichi like that? Have been searching for a while. Awesome collection- Laga and Talisker are some of my favs!


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

white buffalo said:


> What are your thoughts re: Craigellachie 13, and have you tried the 23? As per my op, the 23 is one of my all-time favourite Scotches of all the ones I've tried. However, when I got the 13 (expecting at least some sort of commonality), I was extremely disappointed. I'm only 1/3 into the bottle in the 6+ months I've had it, having a really hard time finishing it. Totally different to the 23. Still curious to try the 17, and someday hopefully the 31 (plus their single casks).
> 
> Also, how do you like the Barterhouse (I read it's essentially from discarded/leftover Pappy barrels or something?), and what age is that Yoichi? Do you know where I could get a Yoichi like that? Have been searching for a while. Awesome collection- Laga and Talisker are some of my favs!


That Craig 13 is a somewhat unique flavour profile to me. I enjoy it for that aspect, but it's not one of the favourites in my collection. I have not tried any other of their age statements, but I'll put the 23 on my radar.

The Barterhouse 20 is excellent. I'm sad I only have 1" left in the bottle. Made from stock in the old Stitzel-Weller warehouses in Louisville. The entire Orphan Barrel collection are pretty interesting.

I got that Yoichi 10 over a year ago. I believe it's still available through the LCBO (in Ontario).

That Bunnahabhain 12 is currently one of my favourites. More delicate than the other Islays I have (and had).


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Gimper said:


> About 25 bottles in my current collection. Bit of variety; Scotch (single & Blends), Bourbon, Canadian Whisky, Irish Whiskey, Indian, Japanese, South African...
> 
> View attachment 323042


Great collection! Talisker 10 and the Lag 11 are two of my favourites. I have both in my cabinet as well. Have you tried out the Talisker distillers edition? I absolutely love it.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Strung_Out said:


> Great collection! Talisker 10 and the Lag 11 are two of my favourites. I have both in my cabinet as well. Have you tried out the Talisker distillers edition? I absolutely love it.


I've sampled the DE from a friend, but I do not have a bottle. Good stuff. Tali 10 is probably my all around favourite Scotch. Notice I have the 1L bottle. 😄


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm a huge Talisker fan as well. Have got their 15cs and 25, and love both. But I've gotta' say, I was mighty disappointed by the Port Ruighe. Got my friend a bottle for his birthday and we cracked it the other day... was quite the letdown.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> I've spent a bunch on just a few bottles for guests. I don't get it.
> 
> Admittedly, my palette isn't refined enough to taste the 'notes' unless I drink different bottles side by side. Then, I can tell the differences, but need someone to explain them.
> 
> ...


By the time you finish drinking different bottles side by side you can't tell the differences in shit. Mind you the same can be said with Tequilia.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> By the time you finish drinking different bottles side by side you can't tell the differences in shit. Mind you the same can be said with Tequilia.


That's why with the tasting group I'm in , we only drink 4 bottles at a time. Theres 4 of us and we each bring a bottle. We go through a round with each one and then after we've been through all of them , we usually have another round or 2 of whatever we decide we'd like to have some more. Then its all food and talk.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chito said:


> That's why with the tasting group I'm in , we only drink 4 bottles at a time. Theres 4 of us and we each bring a bottle. We go through a round with each one and then after we've been through all of them , we usually have another round or 2 of whatever we decide we'd like to have some more. Then its all food and talk.


Let's see now, 4 bottles at 3 shots each. 12 shots per person in what an hr or so before you have some more? Sounds like a throw away the top and get drunk scenario to me. My kind of party. That is unless you just swirl it around in your mouth and then spit it out. Waste of whisky, good or bad, then if you ask me. Especially if you use fancy glasses unless they are glasses like this.








Now that's around 3 oz of whiskey.....3x12 is 36 oz so say 3 hrs to drink that. Yup, parties back on. Forget the food, someone call a cab we're going lookin' fur wimen.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

No.. not 3 shots per bottle. LOL the first 4 rounds we each have a 2 ounce dram of each bottle. That's a total of 8 ounces, plus another round or two depending on how everyone feels about it and on the abv of the bottles we are having. So the most we go for is 12 ounces. Most times lately we only get to 5 rounds.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chito said:


> No.. not 3 shots per bottle. LOL the first 4 rounds we each have a 2 ounce dram of each bottle. That's a total of 8 ounces, plus another round or two depending on how everyone feels about it and on the abv of the bottles we are having. So the most we go for is 12 ounces. Most times lately we only get to 5 rounds.


Just to be clear, you have 4 bottles and each guy has 2 oz. from each bottle so that's 8 oz/guy/round......taking that all 4 bottles make a round. And you might go up to 5 rounds.....to me that's 10 oz/bottle/guy for a total of 40 0z. unless you split the 2 oz. into about 1/2 an oz/guy.. Tell you what, next time you get together with your 4 bottles and each guy gets two oz. from each bottle pour and extra 8 oz (2 oz/bottle) into an empty 26 bottle and go 3 rounds. I'll bet the bottle is full. Then seal the bottle tight and send it to me.....I'll pay the shipping. I don't think there's anyone else here who would drink and uncouth mixture like that. BTW, if you go two rounds that's 16 oz, a Mickey and a half, and not a Mickey.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Not one of each bottle per round. 4 rounds, each round from a different bottle. Plus 2 shots more max. each guy.
12oz. max. per guy. 4 guys. 48oz total. Bottles are probably 26oz so 2 bottles left over.
Pretty simple.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Not one of each bottle per round. 4 rounds, each round from a different bottle. Plus 2 shots more max. each guy.
> 12oz. max. per guy. 4 guys. 48oz total. Bottles are probably 26oz so 2 bottles left over.
> Pretty simple.


I took it to be 2 oz/bottle so one round is 4 bottles so 8 oz. Can't compare bottle A with B, C or D unless you taste each...that's one round. Do 2 more rounds that's at least 24 oz/ guy. If you do 26'rs the each guy kills his own bottle. As Chito said, "we only drink 4 bottles at a time". Nothing left over except the tops. 
Anyway the last time I had single malt was a friends send off. He drank Glenfiddich so there was a case of 18 year and at least one bottle of 25 year. The tops came off and the bottles got drunk. It's too bad whiskey doesn't age in the bottle. There's a 40 of Jack at my son's place he got me for my 50th and a 26 of Tequila from 2005.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I should've said, we only have 4 bottles at a time. We don't finish them though.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I haven't gotten into finer whiskey's yet, but I should give it a try. 

I do like trying different stouts from time to time though.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

So, sometime last winter, the LCBO got in a big shipment of the Parker's Heritage Collection 12th release- it was the NAS one finished in orange curaçao barrels. For those not familiar with Parker's, it's a hugely hyped company whose bottles are often resold at considerable markups on the secondary market- overall very highly regarded and coveted bourbon. This particular release however seems to be pretty unanimously hated due to the prominent orange curaçao influence, which really _pops_/dominates in this bourbon. But you know what? Much as everyone seems to hate it, I absolutely adore it. I sampled it 4-5 times and was damn close to pulling the trigger at the LCBO's highly gouge-y price of $386, I just liked it that much. Glad I held off though, because yesterday I was able to get into a bottle at a substantial savings. Still a damn expensive bottle, especially considering it's essentially a novelty bourbon and only 7-8 years old... but, again, I really dig the stuff. Personally, I always gravitate towards the more unique/one-off stuff that strays from the norm, and while this won't ever be a daily (both due to the strong profile + price), I'm thrilled to finally have a bottle in the stable that I'll crack every so often when I'm feeling like a real departure. It has a very prominent orange-menthol note, but since the base bourbon is of very high quality, you get more traditional bourbon notes weaving in and out throughout sipping.



http://imgur.com/a/wFHnqWc


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Interesting about that Parker's. I am not familiar with it.

I also like to try the unique stuff (if the price is reasonable). FEW Bourbon is that one for me. First tried it in Chicago a few (no pun intended) years ago, and loved it. Was very surprised to see it at the LCBO last year. Sold out now, but if it shows up at the LCBO again, give it a look.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I've learned (through a wine habit) not to buy bottles of anything I'd feel guilty about actually drinking.... so I stick to "accessible" scotches. Normally I keep 3 bottles going... an Islay (peaty).. either Lagavulin, Laphroig or Caol Ila... a decent blend (Quarter Cask usually) and good old Johnny Black for later in the evening...

Start on an Islay, second pour might be QC; third and subsequent Jonny Black... no point wasting all the subtlety by then. Works for me.

I find that anything at cask strength can be hit or miss on whether or not it needs a few drops of water to soften up, but everything else tends to be done neat.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

I’m very fond of the Islay single malts.
Favourites

Lagavulin 16
Ardbeg An Oh
Laphroig Quarter Cask 
Lagavulin 8
I’m always scouting for something nice for a more budget friendly price and recently bought a bottle of Bowmore #1. Bowmores 12 year old used to be my go to “cheap” Islay, but I’ve never really liked the finish. This #1 is actually really nice. It’s a very uncomplicated Scotch. Not a lot going on, But it’s smooth as can be, and has traces of all the Islay features from start to finish. I’ll definitely buy it again. It will be my new “quick half a dram before I walk the dog” whisky. The others are my sit, sip, and chill, whiskies.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Was surprised to find Red Spot on the shelf at the Queens Quay LCBO today- of course I had to grab it. Most places around the world are sold out of it, and reviews sound promising. I've really grown to love Irish, with the Red Breast releases being some of my very favourites. There's maybe a couple dozen bottles left in the LCBO system, so if you're thinking about it, don't hesitate for too long, because they'll no doubt be gone within a couple weeks! I remember really enjoying Yellow Spot- stoked to crack this. 

P.S. Anyone tried Mackmyra from Sweden? Been hearing great things- very curious. 



http://imgur.com/a/8yGxfSy


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

white buffalo said:


> Was surprised to find Red Spot on the shelf at the Queens Quay LCBO today- of course I had to grab it. Most places around the world are sold out of it, and reviews sound promising. I've really grown to love Irish, with the Red Breast releases being some of my very favourites. There's maybe a couple dozen bottles left in the LCBO system, so if you're thinking about it, don't hesitate for too long, because they'll no doubt be gone within a couple weeks! I remember really enjoying Yellow Spot- stoked to crack this.
> 
> P.S. Anyone tried Mackmyra from Sweden? Been hearing great things- very curious.


Agree about the Red Breast. Even the standard 12 is among my overall favourites.

I had a bottle of Mackmyra Brukswhisky several years ago. From what I recall, it was light and easy. Certainly worth a try if you like experimenting with whisky's from different countries.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Added a very cool bottle the other day; 1978 Caol Ila 23yo bottled by Rare Malts Selection at a very hot cask strength of 61.7%. This ought to be a great one- 70's Ila is somewhat legendary.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Not much of a bourbon guy, but when LCBO recently got the restock of Weller 107, I had to pick up a few, as for the price it's a great daily. It was just $35 not two years ago, but Weller almost doubled it, so it's now $65, but still well worth it- some private shops in the States charge up to $150/200 USD per bottle! Weller 107 (or "OWA" as it's most commonly known) imo needs a little time and oxidation to really shine- I found about six months and 1/3 into the bottle it's at its best. Also received a few hard-to-find Blanton's Gold's from a friend who was visiting AB. I detest Blanton's Original, but have heard promising things about the Gold, which ups the proof a little, so I'm looking forward to cracking into it this weekend. Only other Blanton's I'd like to try is the SFTB (straight from the barrel). 



http://imgur.com/a/GFskv32


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Kind of embarrassed to mention anything after you laid down the bar with that '78 Caol Ila , but set to try some Ardbeg 10 tonight.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

white buffalo said:


> Not much of a bourbon guy, but when LCBO recently got the restock of Weller 107, I had to pick up a few, as for the price it's a great daily. It was just $35 not two years ago, but Weller almost doubled it, so it's now $65, but still well worth it- some private shops in the States charge up to $150/200 USD per bottle! Weller 107 (or "OWA" as it's most commonly known) imo needs a little time and oxidation to really shine- I found about six months and 1/3 into the bottle it's at its best. Also received a few hard-to-find Blanton's Gold's from a friend who was visiting AB. I detest Blanton's Original, but have heard promising things about the Gold, which ups the proof a little, so I'm looking forward to cracking into it this weekend. Only other Blanton's I'd like to try is the SFTB (straight from the barrel).
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/GFskv32


your post reminded me I had some Blanton's in the back of the cupboard, it was one of my first purchases. I didn't like it. still don't really but I finished it off today. if anyones needs the 'S' horsie.....

I like Eagle Rare and EH Taylor


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I used to love a sip in the evening , and this thread makes me nostalgic . I usually have one glass of red wine . I used to indulge more in red wine but had a very minor bout of the gout several years ago . I believe it was triggered by a diet with too much red meat , and red wine . Possibly a little stress too . Cut back on the red meat and cut back to one glass of the old plonk a day .
I really enjoy that one glass ...


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

vadsy said:


> your post reminded me I had some Blanton's in the back of the cupboard, it was one of my first purchases. I didn't like it. still don't really but I finished it off today. if anyones needs the 'S' horsie.....
> 
> I like Eagle Rare and EH Taylor


yeah, as mentioned in my post, i'm not at all a fan of the regular blanton's original (or the green label special reserve, which is a watered down version of the original), but look forward to trying the higher abv gold (51.5%)- ought to be a bit more viscous and complex, which are definitely two big things i find missing in the original. i actually don't get the blanton's hype whatsoever, and think it (the original) is one of the poorer options out there. i think john wick had something to do with the current popularity, though there's been a general bourbon boom the last several years. 

eht is awesome! again, not a bourbon guy myself really, but all the eht i've had has been great. recently crushed a couple bottles of the single barrel- lcbo got a few in, which is rare for them. wish they'd get more, as it's a great core range pour. ditto the cheaper/weaker small batch. i would absolutely love to get my hands on some of their other/rarer expressions like the tornado, amaranth, cured oak, sour mash, even just barrel proof.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

jb welder said:


> Kind of embarrassed to mention anything after you laid down the bar with that '78 Caol Ila , but set to try some Ardbeg 10 tonight.


come on, don't for a second be embarrassed about a thing, this thread is for any and all whisk(e)y lovers/discussion... i was merely sharing my excitement for the new pickup! and ardbeg 10 is a staple in my bar and the bars of many around the world... one of the best core range expressions from anyone. in fact, many whisky enthusiasts refuse to buy into ardbegs yearly limited editions, because their core range stuff is so exceptionally strong that they just don't see the value proposition in the often two-three (or more) time more expensive committee release bs. and i tend to agree with that- the last few committee releases have been boring, if not downright bad. but this years blaaack release was quite good (finished in new zealand pinot noir casks).



http://imgur.com/a/v1kxjkC


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Had a pretty major whisky haul the other day... Will start with the baby of the bunch, a pre-Royal Warrant 90's Laphroaig 15. I've been trying to hunt down one of the older (early-2000's, distilled in 70's) Laphroaig 30's bottled @ 43%- they're supposed to be exceptional, a whole other thing compared to the current 30's using 80's distillate. But until then, I will enjoy this little guy... 



http://imgur.com/a/cb9noA3


Stay tuned in the days to come to see what else I got!


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Here's another bottle from the recent haul... 1982/2002 Talisker 20 Cask Strength Limited Edition. This has been a grail of mine for a while now- increasingly difficult to find. I'd love to someday add the legendary 1981 Sherry Talisker 20 Cask Strength, as well as the 35CS. I cannot wait to crack into this one someday...



http://imgur.com/a/CHTexXa


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Andddd, the big finale of the recent haul; a 1975 Ardbeg 27yo bottled by Douglas Laing for their famous Old Malt Cask line (1 of 198 bottles), as well as an Ardbeg 1977 LE (1 of 2400 bottles). These are a couple of grails to be sure, and it'll be a good while before I crack either- waiting for a very special occasion. I've added a few photos below you can scroll through (click the right arrow)- check the colour on that '75! 



http://imgur.com/a/0Ey87Ew


It's been a verrrryyyy expensive month for Scotch at my place... could've had a nice vintage axe, but this is what I'm into at the moment. I've also got a couple other cool ones coming soon, and am hunting some more vintage Ardbeg/Laphroaig/Talisker/Caol Ila. There's a few bottles I've had abroad for a while now- big headache figuring out how to get them here, what with Covid going on and all... will likely be next year before I see them.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

white buffalo said:


> Andddd, the big finale of the recent haul; a 1975 Ardbeg 27yo bottled by Douglas Laing for their famous Old Malt Cask line (1 of 198 bottles), as well as an Ardbeg 1977 LE (1 of 2400 bottles). These are a couple of grails to be sure, and it'll be a good while before I crack either- waiting for a very special occasion. I've added a few photos below you can scroll through (click the right arrow)- check the colour on that '75!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... would love to sit back and enjoy a couple of those drams...bust out the Ardbeg's! Sadly, I learned to stop buying bottles that I'd feel bad about drinking due to the cost. I home you REALLY enjoy


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Don't know if anyone here follows this kind of thing, but Alberta Premium Cask Strength Rye has just been awarded world whisky of the year by reviewer Jim Murray in his yearly Whisky Bible. Guy is a total hack, imo- keep in mind he's the one who named Crown Norther Harvest whisky of the year some years back, and that stuff is absolute swill. The Alberta Premium CS is miles beyond the Northern Harvest, but a far cry from the best of what's out there (even if just focusing on readily available stuff). Wonder what he's smoking. Most folks seriously into whisky know to completely ignore his opinion, but he's big enough that loads will still flock to the shelves and clear inventory within hours of the award (which has already been done- LCBO completely sold out, despite the stuff sitting on shelves for months). It is good stuff though for sure, especially at just $65- but worlds best?! That's a stretch, imo.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

white buffalo said:


> Don't know if anyone here follows this kind of thing, but Alberta Premium Cask Strength Rye has just been awarded world whisky of the year by reviewer Jim Murray in his yearly Whisky Bible. Guy is a total hack, imo- keep in mind he's the one who named Crown Norther Harvest whisky of the year some years back, and that stuff is absolute swill. The Alberta Premium CS is miles beyond the Northern Harvest, but a far cry from the best of what's out there (even if just focusing on readily available stuff). Wonder what he's smoking. Most folks seriously into whisky know to completely ignore his opinion, but he's big enough that loads will still flock to the shelves and clear inventory within hours of the award (which has already been done- LCBO completely sold out, despite the stuff sitting on shelves for months). It is good stuff though for sure, especially at just $65- but worlds best?! That's a stretch, imo.


Agreed! I had a bottle of AP Dark Horse couple years ago which was ok.

I'm looking for the annual Forty Creek limited edition bottle right now. Been buying it for years and it never disappoints. A real good Canadian Whisky!


----------



## Festus McCorkindale (Dec 17, 2017)

Octamore
Balvenie Single Barrel 
(My 2 faves)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Calgary-made whisky named world's best in international contest


This whisky beat out 1,252 other whiskies that were judged in this year's contest




nationalpost.com


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Festus McCorkindale said:


> Octamore
> Balvenie Single Barrel
> (My 2 faves)


I'd like to try the Octomore. I was going to ask how you liked it but I see it's one of your faves.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

jb welder said:


> I'd like to try the Octomore. I was going to ask how you liked it but I see it's one of your faves.


Being a big peat head, Octomore is one of my favourites. While they're all good, a few are really great and worth seeking out. 7.3 would be the most "gettable" of these great ones, relatively speaking, while 4.2 and 6.2 prices have gone crazy in recent years.

For anyone wondering/feeling lost, here's a breakdown of what the numbers in Octomore mean:








Bruichladdich Distillery News


Our ambitions go beyond the philosophy of making and selling single malt Scotch whisky. Read stories and news from Islay and more.




www.bruichladdich.com


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Got these two beauties in yesterday; 

SMWS 29.252 "Nostalgislay" 19yo Laphroaig bottled at 60% exclusively for Kindred Spirits (guessing it's a whisky club) 35th anniversary- 1 of 226 bottles. Guy I spoke with who samples most all of the SMWS releases said this was his favourite distillery 29 (Laphroaig) release by them in the last couple years, so I'm especially looking forward to cracking it (plus, Laphroaig is one of my top five favourite distilleries). 

Next up is a 24yo Clynelish bottled at 52.2% by Elixir Distillers of London for their The Single Malts of Scotland series. This cask was chosen by and exclusively bottled for Kensington Wine Market out in Calgary- fantastic shop with many winning cask selections under their belt. 1 of 185 bottles. The tasting notes on this one are what really sold me. Check them out here: Kensington Wine Market



http://imgur.com/a/KSezJya


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> I've spent a bunch on just a few bottles for guests. I don't get it.
> 
> Admittedly, my palette isn't refined enough to taste the 'notes' unless I drink different bottles side by side. Then, I can tell the differences, but need someone to explain them.
> 
> ...


It’s all fire water to me too.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Adcandour said:


> I've spent a bunch on just a few bottles for guests. I don't get it.
> 
> Admittedly, my palette isn't refined enough to taste the 'notes' unless I drink different bottles side by side. Then, I can tell the differences, but need someone to explain them.
> 
> ...


I can't recall whether I replied to this or not, but here goes... 

Even just a year ago I was at the "I don't get it" and/or, as @Diablo put it below, "It's all fire water to me" phase, even after actively trying to "get it" for at least a couple years before that. But as with many things, if you stick to it, it'll eventually come to you. No, I'm not advocating for alcoholism... Scotch is too expensive to become an alcoholic lol. I just mean that you should keep trying and trying and trying, and really spend time with a whisky when you drink it. You hint at something very important, which I discovered much too late, and that is the importance of tasting in flights (side-by-side). On their own, many whiskies will taste similar immediately... caramel, vanilla, baking spices, oak... those are very prominent notes in a large chunk of whiskies. But depending on how complex a whisky you're drinking, there might exist notes beyond those which will require some "digging". And it's especially within the context of side-by-side tasting that some of these more hidden notes will come to the surface for you. Side-by-side tasting is absolutely integral, imo, especially when you're just "learning" and trying to pick apart notes. Of course different regions will yield different profiles, with the peated whiskies of Islay yielding the most jarring whiskies compared to the other regions. So, if you haven't tried any peated Islay stuff, I might recommend giving some of them a shot... Ardbeg 10, Laphroaig 10 (or the Quarter Cask, which is a favourite daily of mine), Lagavulin 16 (or the 8, which is imo more "vibrant", with very obvious/prominent notes)- those are the staples of Islay. If you want something slightly less peated, I can reccomend checking out Talisker- their classic 10 year old is fantastic, though so is most of their line. The thing with Islay whisky is that at first it doesn't sound at all appetizing... burnt rubber, medicine, seaweed, bbq meat, brine, etc... who wants to drink that kinda' stuff? But then you try it, and try it again, and it really starts to grow on you. I was repulsed at the notion of drinking bandaids and bonfires, but quickly fell in love with it once I finally did. There's a common misconception that higher abv = more "burn"/harshness, but that's not true whatsoever... I've had +/- 65% whiskies which drank infinitely smoother than some 40-45% ones. So don't necessarily let higher abv scare you off- the beauty is that even if it is too hot/harsh, you can always water it down (make sure to use distilled water)... this will not only help tame it, but will often unlock new notes or amplify existing ones! Maybe you just need a break from the classic whisky profiles which so many bottles feature, and need something like one of the Islay's I've mentioned above. But there's other whiskies offering unique profiles as well... Springbank (I don't recommend the 10yo personally), Craigellachie (I'm not a fan of the 13yo), Mortlach, all immediately come to mind as being departures from the traditional whisky palate. Maybe worth exploring. But overall, just don't give up and keep tasting, especially in the context of flights... that is very important, imo. Eventually you will be able to taste them solo and pick them apart. There's still certain whiskies I struggle with where I don't taste beyond just "alcohol", but then when sampled next to some others, they reveal more. 



Diablo said:


> It’s all fire water to me too.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Had forgotten about this thread! A few new additions over the last month or two... 

Elements of Islay (by Elixir Distillers) Ar11- a 19 year old cask strength, single cask, sherry-matured Ardbeg bottled at 56.8%. Part of what I love so much about independent bottlers is the value proposition. An official Ardbeg bottling of similar spec would quite easily run you around $1,500- this was just $300... Granted, this is just a 500ml bottle, but still. While there're more expensive bottles on this list, this is the one I'm most looking forward to cracking. 

Next up, a couple of 20-something year old Laphroaig's, one an official bottling (2014 25 year cask strength), and the other an independent bottling (Scotch Malt Whisky Society 29.257; a 21 year old cask strength bottling). One of my top three favourite distilleries. SMWS always have bottle very strong Laphroaig's. 

Then a quick intermission... got into rum pretty heavily over the past few months (more on that another time)... here you see the much-anticipated LCBO-exclusive private cask selection Foursquare 12 year old. At $80, a no brainer, possibly the best rum available at the LCBO, and the first time I recall them ever stocking Foursquare, which is the darling of the rum world (along with anything by Velier). I do wish the abv was higher than 48%, but that's the highest the LCBO carries iirc. Also, that money for a fully tropically matured rum with no additives and sherry-maturation... come on. 

Always heard about pre-'95 Macallan being the shit, and I'd only ever experienced the newer stuff (which I'm not a fan of, especially considering the poor value proposition... marked decrease in quality while prices only go up), so when this '93 18yo became available locally, I had to jump on it. Hoping to find a birth year '89 at some point as well. I also have a '95 waiting on me across the border. Really excited to see what the hyped pre-'95 Mac is like in comparison to the new stuff. 

And then, last but not least, you see three bottles by the famous German independent bottler, The Whisky Agency. For years I've read about how high quality and consistent their cask selections are, but I always missed out on them. I was finally able to get my hands on three of them, in this case all from the limited summer 2020 outturn. Specifically, 1992 Littlemill 27, 1995 Ledaig 25, and 1996 Ben Nevis 23. The Littlemill and Ben Nevis were quite hyped and the hardest to get, but thankfully managed to get my hands on them. Big Ledaig and Ben Nevis fan, but this'll be my first Littlemill, which is a closed distillery that only in relatively recent years has fallen into vogue- looking forward to seeing what they're all about. 

There are some other heavy hitter additions which I'll make a separate post about once I've shot them. One in particular is rather special... 



http://imgur.com/a/w0Ek52y


(click on the right arrow to see more)


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well talk about a lucky break while doing what most people hate to remodel your home and then find out that the stories about your home were true.








Couple finds more than 66 bottles of Prohibition-era whiskey hidden in the walls of their New York home


When a New York couple was told their over 100-year-old home was built by a notorious bootlegger, they passed it off as small town legend.




www.cnn.com





I know I sure would love to try a bottle but turns out I can't have it sent to Canada.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> Well talk about a lucky break while doing what most people hate to remodel your home and then find out that the stories about your home were true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After dad died mom sold the acerage and most of the livestock and we move onto a smaller acerage that used to be owned by one of the local bootleggers. In the middle of the driveway/parking area was an old shed and outhouse that mom let the volunteer fire dept. burn down. The way the outhouse took off once the fire got going everyone figures the shed was his old still house and there was whiskey stored in the outhouse. As the song says, "you can smell the whiskey burning...."


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Here's a super cool one you don't see every day that I got a few weeks ago... A cask strength Glenmorangie single cask! Part of their Rare Cask line (this is Cask 237), these are hand-selected by Dr. Bill Lumsden- he is the head of distilling at Glenmorangie and Ardbeg, and somewhat of a legend. This particular one was matured for 21 years in an "experimental" roubine red wine cask, and is one of only 265 bottles, bottled at 56.5%. Very stoked to get my hands on this one, and am on the lookout for for Cask 31 now. I've never been a huge Glenmorangie fan (save for Signet, which I think is great), but couldn't pass up a chance to get into one of their single casks- pretty much hens teeth.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Have some lovely stuff en route to me... in the meantime, stumbled on this birth year 1989 Lagavulin Distiller's Edition today completely by chance, and at a great price no less! 
The major bummer for me is all the amazing bottles I've got sitting and waiting for me abroad... States, Europe, Japan... When will I get my hands on them?! Been a year for some of them now.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I want to try the Skrewball Peanut Butter whiskey, has anyone even seen a bottle? I know it is not in Ontario LCBO, but other provinces may have it.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Been ages since I've updated this thread, and there's just too many crazy new additions for me to go through, but I wanted to post about this new bottle which has really been blowing my mind. It's a 24 year old Deanston single cask (bottled at cask strength) with a Pedro Ximenez finish released by The Single Cask (a UK-based independent bottler)- it was bottled exclusively for Park Whiskey Society and The Whisky Drop out in AB- a little less than 300 bottles. Anyways, I got a couple of samples with the two bottles I bought, and it's quite easily my favourite whisky which I've had over the past several months... It's crazy good, and a very decent value at $230 + tax. Deanston is quickly becoming a favourite of mine- I was a big fan of the recent Cream Sherry release, and am trying to track down the '97 Palo Cortado as well.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have two bottles, a little one, and a big one. Looks like someone got into the little one.


Little one



















Big one


----------

